# low test levels



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

So I'm posting this thread for a friend who isn't very tech savvy. He is 29 years old and has run 5 cycles so far and had never gotten his levels checked while off. He waited about 4 months to get his bloodwork done and the results were surprising. It looks like he has low test, low fsh, and high liver values. So now hes wondering what he can do to increase his natural levels. He was thinking a clomid and hcg protocol. Who knows, he might have had low test to start with. Is he ****ed?


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

If you can't read the numbers on the pic the 

AST was (61)  range 0-40
ALT (55) range 0-44
Testosterone Serum (378) range 348-1197
FSH (0.8) range 1.5-12.4


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2014)

He's not taking any orals or anything?


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

DF said:


> He's not taking any orals or anything?



No DF, he's not on anything. He was only taking a preworkout called hemorage. He rarely even drinks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2014)

These results are 4months after finishing PCT?


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> These results are 4months after finishing PCT?



Yeah Doc, he waited 4 months without taking anything. He lives a pretty healthy lifestyle. What is your take on the results Doc?


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2014)

There are a lot of reasons why his liver values could be elevated from Hepatitis to cirrhosis ect.... & those values are not even border line.  He really should get checked by a doc.  HIs test is low & he is shut down.  He could try a restart but my concern would be the liver first.  If he is taking any scrip meds or over the counter pain meds that could cause the elevated levels.


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

DF said:


> There are a lot of reasons why his liver values could be elevated from Hepatitis to cirrhosis ect.... & those values are not even border line.  He really should get checked by a doc.  HIs test is low & he is shut down.  He could try a restart but my concern would be the liver first.  If he is taking any scrip meds or over the counter pain meds that could cause the elevated levels.



He took that preworkout the day of the blood test. would that affect the results at all?


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

He's not on any meds either.


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll let him know what you guys said. He has great health insurance so I'm sure he'll get it checked out asap. Thank you guys for your advice.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd give it maybe another month or so and retest his test levels. It can take 8wks or so for the effects of SERMs to abate and even longer for recovery. His test levels are low but I may just be taking him some time to recover. Or he may not recover in which case TRT would be an option. Like DF said he could attempt a restart with clomid, I wouldn't use HCG just yet. I wouldn't be too concerned over the liver values either. They're not too high and the liver is a resilient organ. It could mean there's another underlying issue so I'm not saying to ignore it but don't freak over it. Try some NAC at 600-1200mg daily and see if those levels don't come back down.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> He took that preworkout the day of the blood test. would that affect the results at all?



The preworkout could affect his liver values but it shouldn't affect the testosterone values


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 14, 2014)

I believe what ur buddy is experiencing is called " Karma"......F**king cheapskate rip off inconsiderate me myself and I con artist!!!


----------



## losieloos (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 15, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> I believe what ur buddy is experiencing is called " Karma"......F**king cheapskate rip off inconsiderate me myself and I con artist!!!



Lol!! STD knows this guy too. He is a real piece of shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2014)

Who is the con artist?


----------



## nightster (Oct 16, 2014)

Why are you trying to help out a dick? (If he is one )


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who is the con artist?



He's a friend but he's just a big cheapskate. I love him to death but he's so damn cheap.


----------

